# Nice Women's Tights



## stansman (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking to get my girlfriend a nice pair of tights for her birthday and I'm finding it much tougher than I thought it would be. There are lots of great men's tights out there with all the bells and whistles, but everyone seems to skimp on the women't stuff. Here are the criteria:
1. They should be bibs
2. Have a chammois (not something you put on over shorts, she has that already)
3. Windproof front panels (we live in seattle so it's nice to have something that at least keeps the wind off when you're wet)
4. Doesn't cost $400 like the Assos bibs that fit the above criteria ($200 I can get behind, but $400 is a bit absurd)

If someone could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. I've looked at every clothing maker I can think of so far and can't find something that is right. If not, is there a men's tight out there that the ladies have found to work well? Thanks!


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

I was thinking of these for my wife:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...eid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Shorts & Tights


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

try teamestrogen.com


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Pearl Izumi makes some good ones.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Nalini. 
http://www.trikotexpress.de has quite a few of them.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Gore Windstopper Liquid Bib Tight

Both teamestrogen and terry sell it; 'only' $160.
http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?item_no=5297&c=Apparel
http://www.teamestrogen.com/prodGB_WWLIQW.html

I've never tried these particular tights (I live in Hawaii), but have a couple a couple of Gore cycling jackets and a jersey and find it's nice stuff.


----------



## eciclo (Mar 23, 2007)

Try Etxeondo:
http://www.all4cycling.com/shop/tight-woman-c-172_425_525.html?language=en


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just popping in to say that I am definitely in favor of nice women's tights.

kthxbye


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

https://www.shop.runningroom.com/product_info.php?cPath=81_82_31&products_id=753&languages_id=1

these are GREAT...but no chamois.....I wouldn't rule them out.....


----------

